# Are maltese's easily pottytrained?



## wannabeamaltesemom (Jan 16, 2009)

Just Wondering!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, they can be if you start right away when you get them - and keep consistant. If you live in a cold climate you might want to train him/her to use a pee pee pad. This comes in so handy when it's raining or snowing outside! Either way you need to start by praising them as soon as they go in the correct place...make a big fuss over it. And a puppy should be confined to a small area where he/she is safe. Some people crate train, but I prefer an xpen large enough to hold a bed at one end and a pee pee pad at the other.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I've read that Maltese are hard to potty train, but you couldn't prove it by me. 
Bogie was the easiest dog I've ever had to potty train. He was trained to potty pads when we got him at 8 weeks (too young).
We took him outside often, and he decided he only wanted to potty outside. He has been totally reliable since he was a couple of months old.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Both of my Maltese are potty trained,one goes outside, one uses an indoor pottypad,it was pretty easy to me.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I would say a lot depends on the floorplan of your home.

If it is a house, one story, no steps to the yard......probably easier than if you have stairs and steps.

My dog has issues with stairs. He will not go down them. He will go up them but not down them. I have to carry him out and keep a piddle pad for when he doesn't have me as his elevator.

YK?

At my folks home (one story, concrete slab construction, sliding glass door) he is perfection.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Jan 16 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707739


> I would say a lot depends on the floorplan of your home.
> 
> If it is a house, one story, no steps to the yard......probably easier than if you have stairs and steps.
> 
> ...


Jazz and Pixie also do not go down stairs. They flat refuse. I would definitely agree that it was more difficult to potty train them in a 2 story place. Because we spend a lot of time upstairs, they never did learn to scratch on the door when downstairs to be let out. Once I set up the bells and taught them to use them, potty training was a breeze. I have one at the top of the stairs and one by the back door. They use them diligently. The biggest thing is consistency. These little guys are VERY smart and learn very quickly, so if you aren't consistent, they get very confused.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I guess I think that it all depends how well WE train them. Its not whether or not they are easy to train - its how consistent, careful, patient, and watchful WE are. These little guys are VERY smart - they are very eager to please, and are quick learners. Its up to us humans to train them.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

People say they are. At least that's what the reputation of our little ones are
However, But in my opinion, if you are consistent, start young - like 12 weeks, put them on a schedule, and crate train it is possible to do it rather quickly. 
Pad training is usually a little tougher that going outside. All my babies have been pad trained. Even now, moxie is almost 17 months, we still have our routine i the AM. First thing, go to the pad. he goes on his own and has for almost a year, but we start each day going Pee before anything else. Moxie also lives in 2 places and knows where to go in both. We've also trained him to go on command. It helps when you travel in the car. It avoids stopping and accidents. 

If one has patience and is consistent it is not hard at all. Just comes with the territory.


----------

